# Weekly competition 2011-02



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F2 U F2 U F U
*2. *R' U2 R' F R F R U' F
*3. *F' R2 F U2 F' R F2
*4. *U2 R U2 R U2 F R U'
*5. *U2 F U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 L2 R' U L R2 U' F D U' L B L2 D F2 D F2 U2
*2. *B' D2 F L' U' R F2 U F L' D2 R' U' L' F R2 F2 U2
*3. *B R' F D L D B2 F' R' F D' U2 F L D' F2 R
*4. *R2 U' R2 B' D2 L2 R' D L' R' U F2 U' R' U2 B U
*5. *U' B2 R' F' D2 L2 R B2 D' F U L' D' B L2 D' B R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R Fw' Uw2 F R' Uw' Fw' Uw B Fw2 F L' R' D R' B' Fw F Rw' B' Fw F D2 Fw' R Fw D2 Uw F D2 Fw2 Uw B2 Rw' R' D' Fw' F Rw2 R'
*2. *D B' Rw' F' D' Fw2 L' F' R2 F' D Fw U2 Rw R D2 Uw' L' Fw D' Rw B' F' Uw' Rw2 B F' R' B' Fw U2 L' Rw R B L' B Uw F2 U
*3. *U' L' B2 F2 R' B Fw' F' L U Rw2 B' F' R2 B' D' Rw' B' L2 R F U2 B2 F2 R' F Uw Rw2 Uw U F R' B2 Fw L R' D2 F Uw U2
*4. *R' B' Fw' U2 Fw2 Uw' L' Rw Fw' Uw' U2 L' Uw B' F' U2 L2 Rw2 R Uw L' F2 R2 F2 L D' F D B' Fw' R' B' Fw2 F R2 Uw F2 U' B2 Fw
*5. *Rw' R Fw' R' B U B2 F' Rw D2 Uw' Rw2 R B2 Uw' Rw F Uw F2 Rw F L' Rw2 D F Rw2 Uw L2 B' F U2 B' D2 L D2 Rw U2 Fw2 Rw2 F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Bw Fw Rw' Bw L' Rw' R2 B2 L' D2 Dw' Bw R U Fw2 Lw Rw2 U2 L Dw U Bw2 F Rw Dw2 B' Bw' Fw' U L' B' Fw' U L Lw Rw Bw2 D' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' L Rw R Uw' R Dw' U' B2 Bw D L' Dw2 Fw Uw U' L2 F
*2. *Bw F Uw2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 Rw B2 F L R D' Dw' Fw2 L Rw' U Fw' F2 L2 Rw' B' F L' Rw' Bw' L2 Rw' U2 Lw' Dw Uw' Rw' D2 Uw' U B D2 Rw D2 Lw2 Bw2 D Dw' R2 Dw' U' L' Rw' B' Bw Rw Fw' F2 Dw' Uw2 Rw2 D'
*3. *Bw L D2 Uw Fw' U Rw U' L' Lw2 Rw Dw Bw2 Fw' F Lw2 D' Uw2 Lw' Bw2 Rw U' L R B' L' Dw2 Uw' L' F' D2 Dw L2 Lw2 Uw' U Rw Dw U' F2 U' R2 D Dw Fw' D2 R D2 Dw Uw2 R B Dw' R Bw' F2 U2 B Lw2 F'
*4. *U Lw' Uw B' Dw Fw2 Dw L R B2 Lw2 Fw F' Uw' Fw Rw2 D' F' Lw2 Bw Lw' Dw2 Lw' R Dw2 L Bw' Lw' R Bw R2 Dw Uw B2 F R' Dw Fw2 L' Lw2 Uw' U Bw Fw Lw2 Fw R2 Fw' R B' Uw' L' Bw' F Rw2 Bw2 R' D2 Bw R'
*5. *D' R2 B R Bw' Rw' Dw2 Rw F2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 Fw D F' Rw2 B2 D' F L Rw' R D2 F2 Lw2 U2 L D Lw2 Uw2 L R F' Uw' B Fw L2 U' R Fw2 F2 Rw D2 Uw2 L F L2 Dw' Fw' Rw2 R2 Dw Bw' Fw Rw R Dw' B' Rw Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F 2F2 2L 3U U R D' 2D 2U U 2L 2R 2U B' 3F2 L' 2L 3R2 2R' 2U 2B' L' 2D' 3U2 2U' 2F' 2D 2L 3R 2R2 F 2R2 B' 2L' 2F' D2 F R 2F2 2L2 2D2 3U' F 2D' U2 L' 2R2 D 2U U' 3F R2 2U L R2 2F' 3R 2R' R' 2D B2 2R2 3F U2 L2 3R D U B 2F' L B D2 2B' 2D2 B 3F D L 3U'
*2. *2U 2L2 3U2 F2 2U B' 2B 2L 3R 2D' 2R' U2 2B 2L2 D2 3U2 2U' B' 2D 2L2 2F2 2U' U 3R 2D' U' R 2B 3F 2F L' 3R 3U2 B2 2B2 3R2 2R' 2D2 U' L2 2D' 2U2 R2 D2 R' 2B2 3F2 F D2 2D 3F2 2U 3F' 2F' 2L 3U L2 U2 B' 2U2 3F' 2U2 2F2 2D' F2 2L' B U2 2B U2 F D2 2L2 2R' R 2F' D2 3R2 B' 2F'
*3. *2R' 3F 3R' U 2B' D2 3R2 2F2 2D2 2L2 2D' 3R' R2 2B' F' 2U' 2B' 3U L 2B' F2 2L' D F' D2 2F' U B R' D' L2 R2 2F L 2B 3F 3U' 2F' F L2 B 3U2 3R' 2B' 2F2 2L' 2F2 F2 D' 3U' L2 2R2 2F D' 2B' L2 B' 3U' 2L' 2R2 R2 F 3R 2R2 2B 2D2 2L' 2U2 2B' 2L2 3R2 R 2U' U L2 D2 F2 D 3U 2U
*4. *3U' 3F' 2L F 3R' R' 2D' F 2R' 2B2 2R2 R2 B 2B' 2L2 3R' 3F' 3U2 3R' F2 2L 2F2 F2 R2 3U' 2U' B' 2D L' D' 2D 2F2 3R' 3U 2R2 2U2 3R 2U2 U' 2R 2D' 2F2 2U' F' U2 B 3F' 2F' 2U2 2R2 2D2 3F2 2R' R' 2D' R' B 3F2 D' 2F 3R R 2D2 3U2 L 2R U' 3R' D' 3U R2 2F' L 3U2 2F L2 2L2 B2 3R 2B'
*5. *3R' R 2D U R' 3F2 2R' 3F R 2B 3F2 2L2 D' B' L' 3F' 2L2 2D' 2R 2U2 L' B R' 2B2 U2 B' 2U 3F' U 2L' 2D2 3F' 2U2 L' 2R R' 2F' U 2L' 2U2 2F 2D2 2U2 2L2 R 2D' 2F 3U' B' 2R' 2B 2D2 2F' D R2 2B2 L D L2 2D B2 D B' F2 3U 2L' D' R D' 2L' 3F' 3R' U2 B' R' 2B D 2U 2B 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D2 3D' 2U' 3L' 3U 2B 3R' 2F2 R 3B2 3D 3L2 B' 2R2 F2 3R' 2U' 3B2 3U2 3F D' 2D' 3U' U2 L2 2L2 3R2 2D' 3B2 2D' 3D' 3U B2 F' D 3U 2L2 3L' 3R 3U2 3B2 L D 3L 2U R' B2 2D2 U' L' 3D 3U' 2U' 3F2 F 2D' 2R' 3U2 B 2D' 2U2 3R2 3D2 B2 3F2 2U2 3R 2B L2 2L 3B F2 U' 2B2 3B' L 2L' F R' 2B 2R2 U R' 3D 3B2 3F' 2F F' L' 3U2 3F 3R' D' 2D 3B' 2R' D2 2B R2 2B
*2. *B' 3L D2 2B2 2F2 3L' 3B' 2L2 3D' L2 2L2 3L R2 3F' 2R 3F 2F' R' 2B 3F 2D2 3F 3U' 2R2 2F L' 2L' 2U' B 2D2 B2 3F 2F2 3R' B 2R' 3D' 2L D 2U' 3R 2R 3D 2R2 3U2 U2 2R R D2 3L 3F' R' 2U2 R' 3F2 3L' 3F2 3L' 2D 2B D2 2D U' 2F' L' 2D' 2U' R' B2 2R' 3F 2D2 B2 3F D2 2B' 3F' 2F' 3D' 2B2 2L' 3D2 3L 2R D' 3U' U2 B 2F2 L F2 L2 3R' U2 3R B' 3R2 3B' 3R2 B
*3. *F2 2L R' 2B2 3B2 2F2 3D 2F2 D2 R' 2U 2R 3U U2 2L D2 2D2 3F' U2 R 2B2 L 2R 3B' 3D' B2 D' 3R' 2R B' 3R 2F2 R' 2D2 2U2 B' 3B' D 2D' 3U2 2U 3B' D' 2U' L B D2 U2 3F2 F 3L2 2U R2 2U2 L' 3R 2R 3U B' 3U2 3L2 3R' 3F2 2L2 2D' 2U 2B 3U2 2U 2B2 3R2 3F2 3U 3B' U' B 2B2 3F2 F2 2D 3R' 3D B' L 2D2 3F' 3U2 2U R' B2 2D2 3L' 2R' D2 3F' D 2D2 3F' D 3F
*4. *L2 3B' 2L 3L' 3D' 2R 3U U' F D' 3D' 3U2 2L' 3R' U2 2F' 2L' 2D2 3D2 3U F' U' 2R2 3D2 3L2 R 3F 2D 3R U2 L2 2R 2F 2R' D2 3D 2L2 3F' 2F' L2 D2 2D2 3B' 2D 3B' U' 3F' 3R2 2U U2 2L 3D2 U' 2L' 3L 2B2 3L2 B' 3B2 2L' 2F' 3D' R' 2D 3L' 2U2 3F' 3L' 3D2 3B' 3D B2 3B2 2L' D' 2D2 3D L 3U2 3F 3D2 B2 2B F 2L' B' 2R2 3B' 2F' 3D L' 3R 2R U2 B2 3D 2U' 3B2 3F' 3L'
*5. *3U 3R' 2R 3F' F' L' 2R' B' F 3L' U2 2F 2D2 3U2 2L2 2B' 3F 2D' 2B' 3R' B' 3F2 2D2 3R 2B2 2R 2D 3D 2L2 3D2 3U' 2B2 3B2 D' L' 3L' 3R2 D2 2R R' 2B 3B 3L 2D R 2U2 3R' F2 L2 3L' D' 3B2 D B2 R D' F' 2D2 3D2 3U' F' L' B2 3U 2B2 3B2 3F2 2R' 2U2 2R 2B' 2D2 U' 2B' 3B' 3F' F2 L2 2F 3R2 U2 L' 3L2 3R' R' U2 2B 3U2 B F 2U' 3F' L2 3U 3F' 3U R2 3D 2R2 U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 R2 F U' R' F U' F2 R2
*2. *U R U2 F R2 F U' F2 U
*3. *U' R F2 R U2 R' U2 F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D2 R2 D' R2 B2 L F D' B U' L D B L R F2 U'
*2. *D B2 F2 D' R2 D2 U2 L' D B' R2 F2 L U2 B F D' F' D'
*3. *D' U B2 U L' F2 U' L R' B F2 R F R2 F U R2 D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' R B' F U L' U2 B' U2 R2 F2 L' R D' Uw F D2 Fw Uw' U L' Uw' U R2 F2 D R D Uw2 R' Uw' F D' F' U F2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 U'
*2. *Rw R2 B Fw' R' D U' Fw Rw2 Fw Rw2 R F Rw Fw2 Rw' D2 L D U' Rw' D2 Uw2 Fw L2 D' F' U' R2 Fw' L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw Uw Fw' Uw2 R' Fw2 U'
*3. *B2 D' L' B' L Rw' Fw' F' D2 Rw' U2 Rw' D2 L Rw' B Rw D2 Fw R D2 Uw F L' Rw F' Rw F2 D2 Uw2 B2 F' L U Fw U L2 Uw' Fw D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' L2 B' D' F' Lw Bw Fw D Rw' Uw Bw Lw' B2 L Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 R D Uw U2 R Dw U Rw' B' U L' Lw2 Rw B2 D2 Dw Fw2 Rw2 B Rw2 B Dw' R' U Rw Bw U Lw2 D' Dw2 U2 Lw' D L D Lw' Rw' R' Uw' L' R B'
*2. *Rw2 B2 D' Bw2 F' Lw Bw2 D' U Lw2 Dw' Bw' Fw F Uw2 B' F' D Dw L2 D2 Uw B2 U2 Rw' D2 Dw' L2 Lw' R2 U Bw Lw' U B F U2 Bw' R2 Bw' R2 Bw L' Lw' Rw' Bw L2 R2 F D Dw' R2 D Uw Lw' R' U' L R' F'
*3. *Bw Rw2 B' Lw2 Uw R U2 Lw2 Dw B2 Uw2 U2 L2 Lw' Bw' D2 U' Rw2 F2 R Fw Lw' Dw L' Lw' Rw R' B2 Bw' R D2 Dw' B2 Bw Fw D' Uw' F' D' Lw Fw' R Fw D Bw' L' Dw' Lw' D' L Lw Rw' B2 Uw2 Rw' F2 Dw2 Fw2 U2 R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 2R' D2 U' B 2F' 2D2 2U2 L 2L' 2U' R' 2B' L2 2L' 3R' U2 2F2 2D B2 F 2L' 3U' F' D2 3U 2B' D' 2L D' 3U' 2L2 3R2 2R2 U2 F' 2D2 B F2 2D2 3U' 2B2 3F R2 2F' 2R 2B' 3U2 2B' D2 2D' U' 3R' 2D B' 3U' B' 2L' 2B 2F' D2 2D' 3U2 2L2 2B2 2D' 3R' B 3R 3F' 2U' U' 2L U2 2R 2F R D' 2D' 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' 2B2 L2 2B' 3U' 2L' D 2D2 2L' 3B U2 B' 2B2 2F2 2L B' 2F2 F 2D2 3L' B 3B 2L2 B 3F2 3L' B2 2D' R 3U' 3B F 2L' 2D2 3L 2U2 2F2 3D 2F' 3L R' 3D2 2L 3L2 2D' 3D2 3L' 3B' F' 3R U' 3B' 3U2 F 2D2 3U' 3L' B 2B' L2 2B F2 2D2 2L2 2R2 3F' 2D2 3U2 2U' B F R' B2 D 2U U2 2F 3L' 2U' 3L' 2R 2B' 3B' D' 3D2 2F' 3L2 3R' 2R' F2 3U2 U 2F2 D' R2 3D 3L' 2D' 3U 2B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R D B L U2 F2 D2 R2 F D B2 L D2 L F2 L' R'
*2. *B2 U' B D2 B U B2 U B U2 R' F2 D F L' R F2
*3. *F R2 F' L' R' D F U2 B' L' U R2 U' F L R2 B' F'
*4. *D' R' U' L' D F' D U' F2 L2 B' U2 R' B F' U' R U'
*5. *F' D' R B' L' D F' R2 U B2 D2 U' B2 F R2 D2 B'
*6. *D' F2 R2 D2 R D B2 U L B' L2 B R D2 U' B D
*7. *R D' F L F R2 F R D2 B2 L2 F2 L R2 U' R D2 U'
*8. *B2 U2 R B' L2 B D' U2 R2 U' F D L' D L2 F2 D R'
*9. *R2 U L2 B2 L' D2 L' B L F2 R2 B' R F2 U R2 F U'
*10. *F D' L2 U2 B U2 L2 D' B D2 R' F' L' U' B L' F2 U
*11. *D' L U R B R2 F' L U' R' B U' L' F2 U F' R U2
*12. *U' R D' B' D' L2 U L2 B2 R D B L' F U' L2 F L'
*13. *R2 B' L D2 R2 U2 F U' R' B D' U B2 F' R2 F2 L2 U
*14. *D2 B' R' B F U' F' L R2 F' D2 B D U2 L2 U' L' U2
*15. *B L2 B2 R U' R' D' L' F' U' F' D R B R' B' D2 F
*16. *B2 L R' F D R B2 D2 U R' U F R' D2 R' F D
*17. *R B' L D' B2 R F2 U' F2 U F D F2 U F' D R2
*18. *B2 D' F' D' L B F U' F2 R' D L' U' R2 F' D' B2 R2
*19. *U R F U L2 D' U F' D' F2 R2 B L2 U' R F2 L2 U'
*20. *D' L2 D' R' F2 R' D R2 D' U' F' D2 L' U B' L' R D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' L2 D2 F2 L' U F R2 D2 L' B2 L F L' R2 D F2
*2. *F R2 B' R2 D2 U R' F R2 D' F' D B2 U L D B R2
*3. *U R D2 L' U' F' L' B R' F' L2 U2 L U2 R D L' U
*4. *L2 F R2 D' R2 U2 R2 U R2 F U' B F2 R2 D2 L2 R U'
*5. *F' D R' F' R' F' L B' R2 F' R U L' U F U2 F R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B L B' U2 R F2 R D2 R2 B2 F' U' L' F' R2 B' F U'
*2. *R2 U2 B2 L F U F D F2 R' D2 F D R B R D U
*3. *R B D2 R F L D' B R' B' U2 R D B' L2 F U
*4. *B U2 B R' D F U2 L' F2 U2 F D' R2 U R2 F2 L D2
*5. *F' D2 U2 R' D B' U2 L' U2 F' U' B' U' L R2 U L' F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D' B2 F D' U L B' F2 L' B L U' B' F2 L' R' D2
*2. *D' R2 D L' B2 R' F L D L2 B2 F' U2 R2 D2 L' U' F' U'
*3. *L2 B' L' F' R F2 U' R D B U' L2 U' R2 B D2 R
*4. *B2 R2 B' F2 U B2 L' B L' R D' B2 R' D' L2 B R U2
*5. *U' R2 F2 D B' L R' B2 D' U' F L U2 R2 F U L' U' L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U B2 L B2 D L D2 L F2 L2 R' D2 B' R' F' D L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U' F2 U F2 U F2 U2
*3. *B2 R' F' U' B2 L2 R2 U F D' L2 R' B2 U' F' U2 F2 U'
*4. *Rw U2 Fw Rw' R F' Rw B2 L Rw' D L2 Uw2 F Uw L B2 U2 R2 F U' L Rw B U2 R' U R2 F U Rw Fw' L' Uw' B' R' B2 D U R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U2 R F U2 F' U2 R'
*3. *L2 B' L2 D B' D U2 R F L2 D' R2 F2 R B' F' U'
*4. *Fw2 U2 Fw Uw' B' F' Rw' F2 Uw2 U R2 B2 Rw' R' B' Fw' F' Uw2 F' Uw' R U2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 L U2 B2 Fw Uw' B' R2 D F' R F' Uw L
*5. *Uw Bw F D' Dw B2 R2 Bw' R' Uw F' L' Rw2 Fw R Fw Lw2 Fw Lw Fw' Uw B L' Bw Dw2 U' R2 Uw2 Bw Fw F' U2 Rw2 F2 R2 F' Rw' F Dw' B' L Rw' R2 Dw R2 D Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw' D2 Rw' F2 D' Bw2 D U2 B' F' Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=-1,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B' R L B' L' U' R r b u
*2. *R B R L R' U L' B' l b' u
*3. *R' U R' L' U L B' l' r' b' u'
*4. *R' U B R' B' U' L b
*5. *L' U R' L' R' L' R l b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (-5,4) (6,0) (-4,2) (0,4) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,5) (4,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (-5,0) (0,4) (-5,2) (-5,0)
*2. *(0,-3) (0,6) (0,3) (3,5) (0,4) (5,0) (4,0) (-4,3) (0,2) (6,3) (6,0) (0,2) (4,0) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,1) (-4,4) (-3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-3) (-3,6) (6,0) (3,3) (4,3) (0,5) (0,3) (6,3) (-5,3) (-4,5) (6,4) (2,4) (-4,3) (-2,2) (4,2) (0,0)
*4. *(-3,2) (6,4) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,1) (-4,0) (-2,0) (0,3) (2,2) (6,0) (-2,1) (0,2) (0,3) (6,1) (3,0) (-4,2) (0,2)
*5. *(3,0) (3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (3,5) (0,4) (-3,2) (0,3) (2,2) (4,4) (-4,4) (6,0) (4,3) (0,2) (4,1) (0,3) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R L F' L F R' L' R B F' L' F' B F' L R F B L' B R' F' B'
*2. *L F' R B' F R' F B L' F' B L' F' R' L R' F' B F' B R F' L' F' R'
*3. *F' R' L R B R' F' B L' F' L F B L' B F' R B R' L' F R B' F R'
*4. *L R' B L' F B' L' R B F L' F' L B R' B' R' F' B' L' R B' L' B L
*5. *B' L' R' B R' B' F L' F' B L' B' F R' F' R B' L' R F' L' F R' B' L'


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.66), 6.00, (9.09), 7.12, 7.14 = *6.76 *
*3x3:* (16.44), 14.78, 15.35, (13.30), 16.13 = *15.42 *
*4x4:* (1:11.66), 1:20.32, (1:30.76), 1:24.23, 1:29.88 = *1:24.81*
*5x5:* (2:50.02), 3:05.26, (3:13.94), 3:11.86, 3:04.41 = *3:07.18 *
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *2:16.58*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:42.61*
*3x3 OH:* 30.77, 26.30, 27.26, 27.91, 42.98 = *28.64*
*Pyraminx:* 11.74, 12.45, 10.64, (9.72), (13.78) = *11.61*
*Clock:* (DNF), 23.62, (15.91), 46.90, 22.98 = *31.16*

Lol BLD results as usual:
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 20.53, DNF = *20.53*
*3x3 BLD:* 2:10.21, DNF, 1:26.23 = *1:26.23*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*5x5 BLD:* 19:54.58, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*7x7 BLD:* DNF = *DNF*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 10/16 (56:50.74) = *4 points*
_Comment: 2 cubes were memo errors and the other 4 were execution errors. Slow and very inaccurate, must concentrate more._


----------



## aronpm (Jan 8, 2011)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 14.25, 20.25, 15.38 = 14.25
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(53.09), DNF, 40.91 = 40.91
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(3:49.38), 3:52.27, DNF(4:55.11) = 3:52.27
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 10/13 = 7 points in 35:08.27


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 8, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.86, 4.93, (5.42), 4.86, (4.77) = *4.88*
*3x3:* (21.61), (18.28), 19.21, 19.56, 21.22 = *19.99 lol*
*4x4:* 1:31.07, 1:31.22, 1:37.93, (1:44.06), (1:27.11) =* 1:33.40*
*5x5:* (2:51.26), 2:47.18, 2:47.25, (2:29.83), 2:38.80 = *2:44.41*
*Megaminx:* (2:09.26), 2:11.97, (DNF), 2:22.92, 2:16.86 = *2:17.25*
*3x3 OH:* 39.08, 38.58, (44.25), 39.52, (35.25) = *39.06*
*Pyraminx:* (16.73), 13.33, 10.61, (10.18), 12.48 = *12.14*
*Clock:* 19.89, (20.95), (16.74), 16.88, 20.88 = *19.22*
*Square-1:* 42.64, (28.11), (44.76), 37.35, 37.81 = *39.27*


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 8, 2011)

*2x2-* 2.68, 4.33, 4.06, 3.75, 2.69 = *3.50*
*3x3-* 11.83, 11.48, 9.23, 10.10, 6.83 = *10.27* 6.83 PB NL single,36 moves...
*3x3 OH-* 15.60, 21.17, 15.85, 13.96, 15.90 = *15.78*
*4x4* 57.66, 55.44, 45.21, 50.09, 51.85 = *52.46*
*5x5-* 1:36.38, 1:41.14, 1:44.15, 1:39.30, 1:56.30 = *1:41.53*


*2-3-4 relay-* *1:01.99*


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 8, 2011)

*2x2:* (3.68), (6.93), 5.50, 5.27, 4.72 = 5.16
*3x3:* (15.31), (14.18), 14.56, 14.65, 14.43 = 14.55
*4x4:* 1:20.86, (1:35.77), 1:34.21, 1:34.68, (1:08.61) = 1:29.92 WHY AM I SO SLOW
*5x5:* 2:00.44, 2:05.31, (2:08.44), 1:55.46, (1:54.33) = 2:00.40
*6x6:* 4:26.78, (5:15.65), 4:34.33, (4:15.88), 4:35.61 = 4:32.27
*7x7:* (7:11.16), 6:43.81, (6:31.44), 6:59.66, 7:02.13 = 6:55.20

*2x2 BLD:* 26.97, 1:16.28, 45.34 = 26.97
*3x3 BLD:* 2:30.97, DNF, DNF = 2:30.97
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [10:25], DNF [12:33], DNF [12:25] = DNF
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*6x6 BLD:* DNF
*Multi BLD:* 5/8 54:15 = 2 pts

*3x3 FM:* 36

*3x3 OH:* (29.27), 37.75, 31.44, 32.06, (41.96) = 33.75
*3x3 MTS:* (1:49.36), 1:23.55, (1:02.59), 1:04.69, 1:26.09 = 1:18.11
*2x2-4x4 Relay:* 1:44.78
*2x2-5x5 Relay:* 4:00.71

*Magic:* 1.52, 1.38, 1.33, (1.52), (1.30) = 1.41
*Master Magic:* (5.46), 4.77, 4.50, 4.52, (4.47) = 4.60
*Clock:* 11.84, (DNF), (10.36), 11.43, 12.09 = 11.79
*Megaminx:* 2:20.71, 2:27.27, 2:19.27, (2:02.84), (2:32.43) = 2:22.42
*Pyraminx:* 8.55, 11.55, 10.55, (7.97), (13.30) = 10.22
*Square-1:* 45.68, 52.77, (2:01.06), 54.06, (45.41) = 50.84
*Skewb:* 19.65, 15.84, 19.21, (23.52), (14.77) = 18.23

Fewest Moves:

Scramble: U B2 L B2 D L D2 L F2 L2 R' D2 B' R' F' D L2
Solution: D2 L' D2 L D' L' D' L D' B' D2 B' D' B' L2 B L B' D' L2 D U F2 U' B' U F2 U' B U2 F D' B U' F' L'

Use inverse scramble.
L F U B' D F' U2 * / D' L2 D B L' B' L2 / B D B D2 B / D L' D L D L' D2 L D2 (28 skeleton), insert B' U F2 U' B U F2 U' at *
I had an 18 move pseudo-F2L (premove U') on the forward scramble in about 10 minutes:
U2 B R D' F / L U2 L2 U2 / L2 U B U' B2 L2 B2 L2, but couldn't find anything to do with it...and then I ended up with a non-cancelling insertion. Great start to my hour, came up with nothing very good.

Multi BLD: 33 memo, 21 execution. Cube 3 had 2 corners twisted and 3-edge cycle, cube 6 2 corners twisted, cube 8 4 corners off. Meh.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 8, 2011)

2x2: 5.32, 6.36, 8.25, 6.39, 6.24 : 6.33 (σ = 0.07)
3x3: 16.89, 14.92, 13.46, 15.76, 17.10 : 15.86 (σ = 0.81)
4x4: 1:27.66, 1:23.59, 1:20.59, 1:13.41, 1:17.73 : 1:20.63 (σ = 2.39)
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 1:57.69


----------



## Seirup (Jan 8, 2011)

3x3x3: 43.53, 44.14, 42.53, 59.67, 44.23 = *00:48.83*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 8, 2011)

2x2: (2.76), 3.96, 3.05, 2.87, (4.42) = 3.29
Pyra: 7.58, 8.36, 7.03, (6.42), (8.47) = 7.66
3x3 BLD: 1:05.14, DNF, DNF = 1:05.14
2x2 BLD: 26.24, DNSy, DNSy = 26.24
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3: (9.31), 11.46, 10.27, 11.70, (11.87) = 11.14
OH: (15.72), (20.85), 16.85, 17.86, 20.21 = 18.31
5x5: 1:28.18, (1:26.98), 1:30.31, (1:34.18), 1:30.05 = 1:29.51
Multi BLD: 5/6 47:06.58
4x4: 53.46, (56.70), 47.52, (42.43), 43.49 = 48.16

Multi: First cube was DNF:
I solved it correctly, did two more cubes, thought I had forgotten parity on the first cube, went all the way back and applied the parity and went on.
Turns out that I hadn't forgotten to do it :fp
I just watched the video and the cube was solved :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp
I'm so dumb. Would have been my first time solving a perfect success with more than 4 cubes.
At least I solved 5 cubes BLD for the first time ever. But still, could've been 6/6!


----------



## flan (Jan 8, 2011)

*2x2* 7.93, 10.93, 11.55, 11.01, DNF = 11.16 :fp


----------



## mande (Jan 8, 2011)

2x2: 6.65, (8.35), (5.13), 7.02, 5.51 = 6.39

3x3: 19.49, 18.09, (23.48), (17.06), 18.38 = 18.66

3x3 OH: 35.80, 35.96, (29.00), (46.94), 32.95 = 34.90


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 8, 2011)

2x2= 4.75, (7.65), (2.65), 3.98, 4.12= 4.28 Average which is a PB yeah
3x3= 14.89, 15.87, (18,98), (12,54), 17.54=16.10 
3x3 OH= 37.92, 32.87, (23.65), (38,65), 27,12=32.64 
4x4= 1.18.97, (55.86), 1.12.43, (1,25,97), 1.14.98=1.15.46 55.86 new pb 
3x3 BLD= DNF, DNF, 1.57.97


----------



## hkne95 (Jan 8, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.01, 6.49, 4.65, 5.51, 7.10 = 5.55 lol nice 
*3x3:* 24.01, 17.92, 21.07, 16.49, 19.92 = 19.64 fail -_-
*4x4:* 1:37.23, 1:43.86, 1:33.83, 1:43.03, 1:38.15 = 1:39.47 PB yeah 
*2-4 relay* 2:25.11 = terrible 
*3x3 OH:* 49.74, 47.58, DNF(54.19), 54.05, 1:02.44 = 55.41
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 4:12.55, DNF = 4:12.55
*Megaminx:* 4:06.67, 4:48.12, 4:17.01, 4:09.86, 3:47.41 = 4:11.18


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Jan 8, 2011)

2x2: 4.87, 4.60, 4.58,* 2.97*, 4.32------------> *4,50 average*
3x3: 17.62, 14.95, 17.53, 13.89, *10.40*-------> *15,46 average*
4x4:
5x5:
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: *2:08.14*
3x3 OH: 39.22, *28.87*, 32.10, 37.38, 40.81-------> *Average: 36,23*
Pyraminx:
Clock:


----------



## clincr (Jan 8, 2011)

2x2x2: 7.17, 6.40, 7.00, (8.21), (5.58) = 6.86


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 8, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (1.37), 2.18, (3.80), 2.39, 1.80 = *2.12*
*3x3x3:* 10.39, (12.16), 11.08, (8.61), 9.64 = *10.37*
*4x4x4:* 1:01.44, 58.80, 1:02.74, (54.48), (1:12.10) = *1:00.99*
*5x5x5:* 1:36.08, (1:27.45), 1:36.03, (1:56.13), 1:37.03 = *1:36.38*
*7x7x7:* 5:25.56, (6:35.82), 5:53.48, 5:34.81, (5:15.27) = *5:37.95*

*2x2x2BLD:* 15.25, 8.78, DNF = *8.78*
*3x3x3BLD:* 41.65, 41.02, 34.18 = *34.18*
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, 4:06.60, DNS = *4:06.60*
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, 

*3x3x3OH:* 23.47, (19.59), 20.87, (29.03), 25.16 = *23.17*
*Megaminx:* (1:51.47), 2:05.76, (2:15.90), 2:10.75, 2:15.90 = *2:10.80*
*Pyraminx:* 9.50, 8.21, 8.95, 6.75, 7.27 = *8.14*
*Square-1:* 30.17, 35.82, (23.63), (37.32), 25.93 = *30.64*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 8, 2011)

*2x2* : (4.57), (DNF(4.64)), 5.80, 4.63, 5.59 = 5.34

*3x3* : (15.10), 11.52, 11.53, (10.59), 10.94 = 11.33
Used an A-V

*4x4* : (50.28), 47.83, (42.30), 45.11, 44.14 = 45.69
Used my YJ 

*3x3 OH* : 20.91, 18.47, (17.55), (21.88), 20.57 = 19.98

*3x3 BLD* : 1:37.52, DNF(1:59.72), 1:19.39 = 1:19.39
My first sub 80 in "comp" 

*2x2 BLD* : 26.67, 20.29, 21.85 = 20.29

*2-3-4 Relay *: 1:14.95

*2-3-4-5* Relay : 3:00.03
Horrible relays x(

*5x5* : (1:44.59), 1:42.73, 1:37.37, 1:39.60, (1:32.56) = 1:39.90

*Clock* : 15.43, (15.09), (17.37), 15.96, 16.50 = 15.96


----------



## Carrot (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pyraminx*: 4.02, 3.30, 3.61, (3.21), (5.12) = *3.64*

*3x3x3*: 15.15, 13.18, 17.00, 14.15, 7.59 = *14.16*
_white, orange, orange, yellow yellow_


----------



## celli (Jan 8, 2011)

*3x3* (30.16), 28.37, 28.54, (23.30), 29.26 = 28.72


----------



## irontwig (Jan 8, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves



Spoiler



_L U2 R F' D2 B' D B' D2 F2 L2 U' L' B' U' B D' B' L' B L D B L2 D B' U B D' B' U2_

L U2 R F' D2 B' D B' D2 F2 [2x2x3+2pairs]
L2 U' L' B' U' B [Pseudo-F2L]
D' B' L' B L D [LLEF]
B L2 B'.U' [Undo Psuedoness]

At dot insert: B D B' U B D' B' U' (Three moves cancel) 

Looks like such a lolscramble, but I failed to find a sub-30 solution :/.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 8, 2011)

*2x2:* (3.12) 4.20 4.52 (5.14) 3.56 => 4.09

*3x3:* 15.41 12.12 (11.01) (15.72) 15.38 => 14.31

*4x4:* 1:07.02 (1:00.52) (1:10.26) 1:03.10 1:02.09 => 1:04.07

*5x5:* 2:51.86 (2:52.64) 2:41.72 2:43.74 (2:36.57) => 2:45.77

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 14.82 DNF => 14.82

*3x3 OH:* (40.22) 32.60 (32.37) 38.83 32.53 => 34.65

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:23.68

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:29.11

*Magic:* 1.26 (2.13) 1.29 1.27 (1.18) => 1.27

*Master Magic:* (2.79) 2.84 (3.27) 2.86 3.20 => 2.97

*Square-1:* 43.32 (47.93) 41.90 44.17 (32.93) => 43.13

*Clock:* (15.89) 13.82 13.19 (11.46) 15.85 => 14.29

*Pyraminx:* (10.05) 8.42 (6.98) 9.64 8.52 => 8.86


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 8, 2011)

*2x2:* (2.27), 3.99, (5.54), 2.76, 3.95= *3.57*
*3x3:* 17.03, 17.15, (14.67), (18.01), 16.79= *16.99*
*4x4:*
*OH: * 34.30, 37.23, 35.64, (40.80), (27.24)= *35.72*
*2+3+4: * 1:26.68 
*Pyraminx:* (6.59), 7.02, (16.03), 10.91, 6.97= *8.76* (PB!!)
*Magic:* 1.50, 1.56, (2.65), (1.39), 1.59= *1.54* (Fail pickup on 3rd solve.)
*Skewb:*
*Square-1: *


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jan 8, 2011)

3x3x3
1. (35.89)
2. 35.12
3. 35.27
4. 31.75
5. (27.30)


----------



## YYT (Jan 9, 2011)

3*3：11.44, 9.58, 13.06, 11.66, 7.05 =10.89


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 9, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 8.98, 8.63, (4.21), (9.85), 6.63 = 8.08 avg5 
Comment: Wish it was sub 8.

*3x3x3:* (18.14), 21.77, 20.93, 21.19, (25.61) = 21.29 avg5 
Comment: Pretty decent.

*3x3x3 OH:* 1:38.16, (1:23.99), 1:25.31, (2:00.96+), 1:31.58 = 1:31.68 avg5 
Comment: Competed OH for fun, I'm terrible.

*4x4x4:* 1:31.74, 1:37.02, (1:52.84), (1:29.17), 1:30.37 = 1:33.04 avg5
Comment: I'm going to practice 4x4 a lot so I can finish my average at Caltech.

*5x5x5:* 3:10.95, 3:32.86, 3:29.90, (3:37.24), (2:58.23) = 3:24.57 avg5 
Comment: 5th solve was awesome!

*6x6x6:* (8:06.22), (DNF), 9:44.06, 8:30.97, 9:31.95 = 9:15.66 avg5
Comment: I want sub 9.

*7x7x7:* 18:52.05, 15:34.25, (20:05.84), (14:26.03), 16:08.28 = 16:51.53 avg5
Comment: I stink at 7x7 

*MegaMinx:* (5:12.80), 4:37.80, 4:21.84, (3:58.34), 3:59.94 = 4:19.86 avg5 
Comment: PB. Two sub 4s!

*2-4 relay:* 2:05.5
Comment: I want sub 2.

*2-5 relay:* 5:34.15
Comment: I want sub 5.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 9, 2011)

Henrik

3x3Feet: 1:45.40, 1:29.19, (2:05.34), 1:36.43, (1:09.93) => 1:37.01 
Just awful the last was a PLL-skip so not much to be happy about, and a time above 2 min is not great. Well cold feet does not help and no warm up is not good either.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 9, 2011)

3x3x3OH: 19.64, 19.22, 20.05, (18.81), (26.13) => 19.64


----------



## Puzzle (Jan 9, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.99 - (3.88), (4.97), 3.93, 4.08, 3.96 | (oyeah)
*3x3*: 13.95 - 14.77, (14.91), 14.09, 13.00, (7.28) | (omg last one)
*4x4*: 
*5x5*:
*3OH*: 27.83 - 27.25, (24.59), 29.69, (29.75), 26.56
*Pyra*: 4.59 - 4.56, 4.56, 4.65, (4.15), (4.97) | (so consistent)
*Mega*:


----------



## Norbi (Jan 9, 2011)

*2x2:*  9.78  11.26, 10.61, 8.50 9.97, 8.77 baad 
*3x3:* 23.42 16.38, 21.64, 23.83, 24.80, 26.22 
_comment: nice single, bad average_
*2x2 blind:* 3:10.92, 2:12.33, 1:33.44


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 9, 2011)

2x2: 4.68, 2.89, 6.61, 4.89, 4.13 = 4.57
Could be better, least I didnt mess up
Master Magic:

Magic:
3x3: 19.05, 19.84, 18.79, 16.51, 18.61 = 18.82


----------



## Xishem (Jan 9, 2011)

*3x3*: 19.26 - 17.93, 19.65, (27.59), 20.21, (15.23)
*3OH*: 41.62 - (34.77), (51.75), 35.61, 48.88, 40.38


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 9, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC: 40 HTM*

Attempt at Heise 


Spoiler



D R' D' 2x2 block 3-3
F' U B2 center "block" 3-6
*R'* # *F2 *D' R B' D B 3rd block 7-13
U' R D' 4th block 3-16
U F2 R' D' Place blocks and orient edges 4-20
L' F' L F L' F2 L @ *F* lolwhut leaves 4 corners 8-28

At # insert *R'* B' R F2 R' B R *F2 *to cancel 3 moves
At @ insert D' B' D F2 D' B D *F2* to cancel 1 move

D R' D' F' U B2 *R' R'* B' R F2 R' B R *F2 F2* D' R B' D B U' R D' U F2 R' D' L' F' L F L'F2 L D' B' D F2 D' B D *F2 F* 
=
D R' D' F' U B2 R2 B' R F2 R' B R D' R B' D B U' R D' U F2 R' D' L' F' L F L' F2 L D' B' D F2 D' B D F' 40 HTM


----------



## Baian Liu (Jan 9, 2011)

*2:* 4.24, (7.06), 4.24, (3.95), 5.40 = 4.63
*3:* 18.97, 24.35, (35.52), 21.44, (15.46) = 21.59
*4:* 1:28.27, (1:50.57), (1:18.43), 1:24.26, 1:28.45 = 1.26.99
*Pyraminx:* (6.06), (12.18), 6.46, 6.60, 8.73 = 7.26
*Clock:* 15.12, (15.06), 15.26, (20.54), 17.44 = 15.94
*2BLD:* 20.54, 14.87, 31.41+ = 14.87
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
4 flipped, 4 flipped, 2 flipped and 2 twisted


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 9, 2011)

*2x2:* (7.52), (13.69), 9.56, 10.94, 9.27 = *9.92*
*3x3:* (24.09), 20.84, 20.69, (18.59), 20.71 = *20.75*
*4x4:* 2:12.84 (1:47.86), 2:25.52, 2:08:24, (2:58.13) = *2:15.53*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay:* *2:32.93* 
*3x3 OH:* 57.84, (1:07.92), 54.30, (50.94), 59.34 = *57.16*


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 9, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 7.32, 7.80, 7.27, 9.61, 7.45 = 7.52
*3x3x3:* 19.27, 15.67, 18.62, 19.64, 17.55 = 18.48
*4x4x4:* 1:50.58, 1:52.19, 1:49.93, 1:43.77, 1:48.62 = 1:49.71
*2-4 Relay:* 2:19.07
*Clock:* 21.68, 19.75, 20.92, 21.78, 17.35 = 20.78

Goals for next week: sub-7 2x2x2, sub-18.5 3x3x3, sub-1:45 4x4x4, sub-2:15 2-4 relay, and sub-20 clock.


----------



## (X) (Jan 9, 2011)

*2x2 avg*: 5.43
5.45, 5.69, 5.14, (6.29), (4.07)

*3x3 avg*: 14.71
(13.76), 15.36, 14.64, 14.13, (15.74)

*4x4 avg*: 1:13.98
1:11.06, (59.58), 1:26.28, 1:04.61, (1:30.62)

*5x5 avg*: 2:33.10
2:33.11, 2:37.14, (2:26.41), (2:38.52), 2:29.04

*2x2 BLD best*: 1:36.45
1:36.45, 0.00 DNF, 1:27.03 DNF

*3x3 BLD best*: DNF
DNF(5:54.32), DNF(6:18.00), DNF(5:48.55)

*3x3 OH avg*: 26.37
(18.14), 22.10, 28.90, (33.14), 28.12

*2+3+4*: 1:30.86

*2+3+4+5*: 4:42.99
*
Megaminx avg*: 1:29.04
(1:26.16), 1:26.93, 1:33.53, 1:26.66, (1:35.15)

*Pyraminx avg*: 12.51
13.31, 13.28, (14.13), (10.58), 10.94

*FMC*: 50


Spoiler



xFR’F’ y U’ RD2 U2F’L2F’
L’ULRU2R’U2RU’R’
y2 RU’R’URU2R’URU’R’
y2 RUR’U’R’FR2U R’U’F’ 
U’L’BL’F2LB’L’F2L2


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 9, 2011)

3x3: 13.28
1. 12.73 
2. 13.96 
3. (14.31) 
4. 13.14 
5. (8.25) 
The last scramble. Cross on D. EPIC.


----------



## sepehr (Jan 9, 2011)

3*3
5:	00:20.07	x
4:	00:18.09	x
3:	00:22.20	x
2:	00:23.63	x
1:	00:21.21	x

Average: 00:21.04 Best: 00:18.09
Avg. 5: 00:21.04 3 of 5: 00:21.16
Avg. 10: 00:21.04 10 of 12: --:--.--


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Jan 9, 2011)

3x3 BLD: DNF, 3:29.2, DNF = *3:29.20*


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 9, 2011)

3x3: (12.55), 10.08, 12.37, 11.59, (6.35) = 11.34
heh yellow cross


----------



## ThePCKid (Jan 9, 2011)

*Magic:* (11.02) 07.98 07.18 (06.91) 07.51 = 8.12

I decided to not do the 3x3x3 this time because I recently got my Magic. Also, I set a new PB for the Magic (6.91)


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 9, 2011)

Skewb: (20.91), (15.83), 18.07, 20.33, 15.88 = 18.09 Good


----------



## jeffreymenke (Jan 9, 2011)

2x2: (10.14), (17.08), 14.12, 15.03, 15.97 = 14.47
3x3: (32.41), 33.50, 53.87, 48.84, (56.38) = 45.00


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 9, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 3x3: (12.55), 10.08, 12.37, 11.59, *(6.35)* = 11.34
> heh *yellow cross*


 
I know. Insane, right?


----------



## da25centz (Jan 10, 2011)

2x2
(7.82) (11.28) 10.26 8.79 9.88 =>9.64

3x3
28.50 27.48 (21.89) 30.32 (31.44) => 28.77

4x4
3:12.08 (3:45.21) 3:19.95 (2:42.91) 2:43.68 => 3:05.24
first solves with my x-cube, and first 4x4 solves in a loooooong time

5x5
5:32.98 (6:25.24) (4:54.33) 5:36.17 6:15.32 => 5:48.16

3x3 OH
(1:04.66) 1:22.44 (1:28.43) 1:10.36 1:16.47 => 1:16.42
new pb single

2-3-4
3:48.00

2-3-4-5
9:03.76

MTS
2:50.11 2:53.38 2:39.21 (2:56.50) (2:15.75) => 2:47.57

FMC
61 
with CFOP, my first two attempts with petrus were both over 70 moves


Spoiler



Cross: B D’ F’ L D R’B L’ B’ D’ (9/9)
F2L: L’ U L U R’ U2 F’ U’ F L U’ L’ R B’ R’ B U2 L U’ L’ U2 F U’ F’ U2 F U’ F’ (28/37)
OLL: f R U R’ U’ f’ y F R U R’ U’ F’ (14/51)
y R2 U’ F B’ R2 F’ B U’ R2 U2 (10/61)



Magic
4.57 5.27 5.76 (6.49) (3.67) => 5.20
Just got my magic today, 21-25 of my first 25 timed solved

Mega
4:02.17 4:06.56 4:25.02 (3:59.06) (4:28.80) =>4.11.25

Pyra
18.26 (24.00) 11.83 (7.75) 19.52 =>16.54
ugly and horrible other than the two lucky solves

Skewb
1:25.04 1:11.55 (3:45.98) (45.80) 1:13.27 =>1:16.62
first timed solves with a skewb:fp


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 10, 2011)

2x2: (12.53) - 13.78 - 13.37 - 12.68 - (14.73) = 13.28
3x3: (49.99) - 56.12 - 57.85 - 1:00.58 - (50.74) = 58.18
4x4: 3:47.86 - (4:05.07) - 3:39.30 - 3:49.43 - (3:21.28) = 3:45.53
5x5: (8:35.28) - 7:09.93 - (6:58.37) - 7:57.31 - 7:10.35 = 7:25.86
2x2+3x3+4x4: 5:08.46
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 11:59.17
MegaMinx: 4:15.54 - (4:11.79) - 4:21.49 - (5:01.39)(2xPop) - 4:24.61 = 4:20.55
Square-1: (6:58.24) - 2:04.59 - (1:26.90) - 2:26.73 - 1:37.40 = 2:02.91

Generally slower than average except my 5x5x5 and Square-1 were pretty normal for me.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 10, 2011)

FMC : 34



Spoiler



2x2x3 : U2 R B D' L' F2 U' R' U2 R F' (11)
Cross + p3 : U' B2 R' U R (5, 16)
P4 + EO minus one move : U' R B R' U2 R L' B R' (9, 25)
3 corners : L2 F R' F' L' F R F' (8, 33)
AUF : U (1, 34)

Pretty lucky, bad EO, I used the speed alg and got all edges and one corner solved.


----------



## Lid (Jan 10, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 6.82, (7.27), 7.24, (5.66), 6.40 = 6.82
*3x3x3*: (20.67), (24.21), 22.59, 23.71, 24.12 = 23.47
*4x4x4*: (1:23.52), 1:20.02, 1.23.03, 1:22.43, (1:08.66 PLLskip) = 1:21.83
*5x5x5*: 2:40.22, 2:52.02, 2:51.38, (DNF), (2:36.99) = 2:47.87
*3x3x3 OH*: 29.47, (25.34 OLLskip), (34.68), 32.26, 34.29 = 32.01
*2-3-4 relay*: 2:04.86
*2-3-4-5 relay*: 4:53.82
*2x2x2 BLD*: 1:38.51, DNF, 1:13.03 = 1:13.03 - first try ever
*Magic*: (1.31), 1.36, (DNF), 1.34, 1.31 = 1.34
*Master Magic*: (2.81), 2.81, (DNF), 2.84, 3.13 = 2.93 
*Square-1*: (24.83), 23.49, (17.82), 21.18, 21.67 = 22.11
*Clock*: 10.99, 10.63, (11.83), (10.10), 10.50 = 10.71
*Pyraminx*: (13.07), (10.03), 11.95, 10.16, 10.44 = 10.85
*Megaminx*: 2:10.60, 2:15.10, (2:04.91), 2:16.22, (2:21.12) = 2:13.97


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Jan 10, 2011)

2x2:5.04, (4.08), (8.22), 5.70, 5.05=5.26 
3x3:15.90, 17.13, (22.35), (15.83), 18.17=17.07 
3x3x3 With Feet: (2:51.65), 2:08.16, 2:15.28, 2:24.86, (1:54.43)=2:16.10 
Master Magic:3.36, (3.71), (2.83), 3.69, 2.83=3.29
Clock: 12.84, 10.31, (9.28), 10.44, (13.89)=11.20
PyraMinx: (5.35), 4.86, 5.15, (3.67), 5.06=5.02


----------



## ryo (Jan 10, 2011)

*2x2*
6.20, (8.02), 5.13, (3.98), 5.86 = *5.73*

*3x3*
(13.59), 15.35, 14.93, (16.87), 14.62 = *14.97*

*Pyraminx*
13.65, (16.02), 11.89, 11.51, (11.28) = *12.35*

*3x3 OH*
37.78, 35.12, (32.63), (40.71), 35.77 = *36.22*

*4x4*
(1:33.93), 1:31.83, 1:25.92, (1:18.19), 1:31.53 = *1:29.76*


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 10, 2011)

*3x3*
25.31, (23.11), (32.79), 27.29, 26.88 = *26.49*


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jan 11, 2011)

HAHA: I'm back into cubing and weekly comps after like a 1 month break.

2x2: (3.20) 4.81 3.81 (5.24) 4.47 = 4.36avg
3x3: 14.06 (12.97) (15.16) 13.82 15.06 = 14.31avg
4x4: 1:00.49 (52.71) (1:21.72) 1:04.61 1:01.70 = 1:02.27avg
5x5: (2:33.97) 2:33.47 2:21.24 (2:05.26) 2:14.48 = 2:23.06avg
Pyra: 10.56, 7.04, 9.7, (4.69) (18.18+) = 9.11avg
Clock: 18.13 (19.96) (15.92) 16.15 16.95 = 17.09avg
Sq-1: 1:31.42 (48.20) 1:02.61 1:16.72 (1:36.87) = 1:16.92avg
Mgc: (1.34) 1.27, 1.08, 1.05, (1.02) = 1.13avg
Mmgc: 4.66, 5.25, (3.96), 4.96, (5.96) = 4.96avg 
OH: (50.73) 47.30 (32.41) 37.75 39.58 = 41.54avg

Beware my noobish powers


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jan 11, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.21, 5.33, 8.31, 5.28, 5.68 = *6.07*

*Pyra:* 9.66, 7.66, 8.50, 7.11, 9.33 = *8.50*


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 11, 2011)

2x2: 1.20, 2.25, 6.63, 2.34, 2.40 = 2.33
3x3: 9.72, 9.93, 9.82, 9.30, 10.12 = 9.83
4x4: 49.07, 49.81, 48.15, 43.15, 43.70 = 46.97
5x5: 1:29.90, 1:28.78, 1:32.20, 1:36.92, 1:22.06 = 1:30.29
6x6: 2:52.91, 2:50.92, 2:51.28, 2:46.14, 2:50.57 = 2:50.93
7x7: 4:50.63, 4:23.13, 4:43.59, 4:45.78, 4:38.13 = 4:42.50
2x2 BLD: 8.29, 6.73+, DNF(4.95) = 6.73
3x3 BLD: 1:21.25, 1:31.81, DNF(1:28.55) = 1:21.25
4x4 BLD: 8:02.14, DNF(7:26.56), 7:08.67 = 7:08.67
5x5 BLD: DNF, 19:29.52, DNS = 19:29.52
Multi BLD: 5/6 35:08
3x3 OH: 19.58, 16.77, 19.06, 17.38, 19.23 = 18.56
3x3 WF: 1:42.66, 1:51.05, 1:49.55, 1:35.33, 1:41.19 = 1:44.47
3x3 MTS: 46.71, 48.94, 55.07, 58.01, 1:03.12 = 54.01
2-4 relay: 1:08.66
2-5 relay: 2:40.36
Magic: 1.43, 1.38, 1.38, 3.31+, 1.33 = 1.40
Master Magic: 3.90, 4.12, 4.01, 3.59, 3.82 = 3.91
Clock: 10.11, 10.21, 10.05, 8.86, 9.78 = 9.98
Megaminx: 56.47, 54.30, 1:14.64, 1:02.14, 56.80 = 58.47
Pyraminx: 3.59, 5.01, 4.22, 4.01, 8.41 = 4.41
Square-1: 18.96, 20.21, 21.12, 17.99, 15.44 = 19.05

3x3 FMC: 36



Spoiler



Scramble: U B2 L B2 D L D2 L F2 L2 R' D2 B' R' F' D L2 
Solution: U2 R B L' D' F B U' B U' L2 U' B2 U B' U' L U' L' U2 L U2 L' U2 L U2 L U S U2 S' U L2 U2 (36)

2x2x2: U2 R B L' D' F (6)
2x2x3: B U' B U' L2 (11)
F2L-1: U' B2 U B' (15)
F2L+OLL: U' L U' L' U2 L U2 L' U2 L U2 *L'* (27)
PLL: *L2* U S U2 S' U L2 U2 (37)
1 move cancels.


----------



## HaraldS (Jan 11, 2011)

2x2x2: 3.49, (4.08), 3.25, 3.21, (3.15)=3.31
3x3x3: 13.37 (lol thats my official average aswell <.<
7x7x7
OH: (28.43), 23.40, 18.69, (17.19), 19.27=20.45 sub 20 fail
2-4 relay


----------



## okayama (Jan 11, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (19.49), 21.24, (22.60), 20.94, 21.37 = 21.18

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 40.95, DNS, DNS = 40.95

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:55.58, 2:55.30, DNS = 2:55.30

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 15:34.41, DNS, DNS = 15:34.41

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [53:51.56], DNS, DNS = DNF

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/4 (25:28.78)
2nd: Off by 5 edges

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 31 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U B2 L B2 D L D2 L F2 L2 R' D2 B' R' F' D L2
Solution: U2 R L' D B D' L B2 L F R' U2 R F' L2 D' B' D B2 R D R' D' B L' B' L' F2 U B2 F'

(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: L R' U2

2x2x2 block: F B2 U' F2
2x2x3 block: L B L

(Again for inverse scramble with more pre-scramble)
Pre-scramble: B D B' D' L R' U2

2x2x2 block: F B2 U' F2
2x2x3 block: L B L
F2L minus 1 slot: B2
Orient edges: B D R D' R'
Finish F2L on another side: B2 D' B D
LL: L2 F R' U2 R F' L' B2 L' B'
Correction: B D B' D' L R' U2


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 11, 2011)

2x2x2: (15.16), 11.77, 9.86, (9.84), 9.98 = 10.54
3x3x3: 33.91, 34.49, (39.60), (29.72), 36.76 = 35.05
4x4x4: 2:21.29, (3:59.22), 2:44.29, 2:12.72, (2:06.73) = 2:26.10

6x6x6: (9:00.34), 6:59.67, 7:55.42, 8:44.96, (6:51.46) = 7:53.35
7x7x7: 11:34.74, 11:08.06, (10:02.19), (12:19.46), 10:21.34 = 11:01.38

3x3x3 One Handed: (1:05.44), 1:16.61, (2:22.40), 1:30.98, 1:22.50 = 1:23.36
(I'm rubbish!)

MegaMinx: 5:37.58, 5:39.31, (5:26.39), 5:31.42, (5:42.08) = 5:36.10
PyraMinx: (18.59), 14.09, 13.22, (13.04), 16.79+ = 14.70


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2011)

*2x2x2: *6.11 7.75 9.19 7.40 9.53
*3x3x3: *26.40 25.80 21.94 21.09 23.08
*4x4x4: *DNF 1:03.03 1:27.78 1:14.27 1:30.59
*5x5x5: *2:03.47 2:10.68 2:07.22 2:00.09 1:56.06
*6x6x6: *3:55.91 4:12.53 4:16.55 DNF 3:40.52
*7x7x7: *6:12.44 6:30.52 6:24.46 5:35.47 6:21.56
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:01.53 1:18.93 57.93
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *5:10.46 DNF DNF
*3x3x3 One Handed: *37.40 31.93 33.93 35.41 38.63
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *59.15 1:00.34 52.81 1:04.72 57.66
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:44.58
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:30.21
*Magic: *DNF 3.66 3.41 6.02 2.44
*Master Magic: *5.34 4.97 4.94 3.94 4.93
*Clock: *18.86 18.22 15.66 DNF 16.03
*MegaMinx: *2:49.43 2:53.63 2:37.06 2:38.11 2:43.30
*Pyraminx: *15.46 11.09 14.56 10.38 12.41
*Square-1: *1:00.56 52.41 58.80 56.28 1:06.03

I did all of this in 1 go and sucked untill I started to do 5x5x5. The 6:24.46 on 7x7x7 was an amazing solve until I popped. I was very happy to get another amazing solve so quickly after. Match the scramble was great as well and the relays were great. Magic was "go as fast as possible", resulting in lots of +2.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Multibld: 14/15 53:13* [34:27]
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?4909-Blindfold-Failures-Thread&p=515857#post515857


----------



## Elliot (Jan 12, 2011)

*2x2: *4.90, (4.55), 4.91, (6.53), 4.73 = *4.85*
*3x3 OH: *21.87, 19.95, (25.79), 18.59, (17.81) = *20.13*


----------



## Norbi (Jan 12, 2011)

*3x3 bld:* 5:02.22 DNF DNF 
safety...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.15, 8.88, 8.31, 8.72, 6.28 = *8.64*
*3x3x3:* 24.50, 23.46, 23.55, 23.05, 25.05 = *23.84*
*4x4x4:* 1:28.43 [P], 1:40.68 [P], 1:28.03 [O], 1:38.34 [OP], 1:24.77 [P] = *1:31.60*
*5x5x5:* 2:30.75, 2:33.50, 2:48.34, 2:51.66, 2:36.09 = *2:39.31*
*6x6x6:* 5:20.19 [O], 5:07.45 [O], 5:05.54 [P], 5:10.46 [P], 5:08.82 [O] = *5:08.91*
*7x7x7:* 8:18.83, 7:38.56, 8:21.75, 7:24.59, 7:19.21 = *7:47.33*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 30.77, 27.28, 27.91 = *27.28*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:47.11, 1:52.50, 1:35.72 = *1:35.72*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:38.67 [4:21], 9:40.87 [4:16], 8:02.21 [3:34] = *8:02.21*
Comment: First one was just a difficult one for me. Second one had bad recall delays. Third one I have no excuse for; I was just really slow.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:50.86 [8:02], DNF [16:33.60, 7:48], DNF [16:51.54, 8:39] = *16:50.86*
Comment: Bad week for me. First one was a really difficult scramble. Second one off by 2 twisted corners and 3 + centers (performed an algorithm out of order). Third one off by 3 central edges (I did the last central cycle out of order; I remembered the image correctly, but thought of the pieces backwards).
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [30:20.22, 13:19]
Comment: Ugh; I just can't seem to hit a really big cube BLD this year. 0/3 so far. Off by just 2 obliques; I recalled W instead of V as the last single piece in a cycle. 
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [50:42.81, 22:20]
Comment: Off by just 3 obliques; I recalled two images out of order. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *7/9 = 5 points, 40:21.70* [25:04]
Comment: Fourth and fifth cubes were off by 3 corners. In each case I mismemorized by mistaking where a piece went.
*3x3x3 OH:* 39.15, 51.11, 51.75, 46.11, 38.38 = *45.46*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:08.93, 2:20.34, 1:28.53, 2:05.03, 1:59.16 = *2:04.37*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:27.09, 1:49.58, 1:24.74, 1:18.03, 1:28.95 = *1:26.93*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*


Spoiler



2x2x3: D’ L D’ F B R B’ R2 F’ U B2 U’ D2 B2
3x cross: F D2 F2 D’ L D2 L’ D
4th pair: F R F2 R’ F2 R F’ R’
OLL skip
PLL: L2 F’ D’ U L2 D U’ F’ L2 F


Comment: I’m so out of practice. Hopefully I’ll get better at this again over the next few weeks.
*2-4 relay:* *2:34.31* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *4:50.72* [O]
*Magic:* 10.38, 11.96, 11.88, 25.59, 10.83 = *11.56*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Very bad.
*Master Magic:* 3.71, 3.56, 3.97, 3.46, 4.21 = *3.75*
*Clock:* 2:03.91 [0:24], 18.34, 16.90, 15.88, 18.09 = *17.78*
*MegaMinx:* 3:38.61, 3:19.30, 2:50.80, 2:31.63, 3:03.56 = *3:04.55*
*Pyraminx:* 1:20.40, 11.88, 18.93, 11.75, 13.44 = *14.75*
*Square-1:* 5:56.08 [3:05], 41.86, 35.43, 39.44 [P], 28.40 = *38.91*
*Skewb:* 16.41, 17.43, 17.78, 13.55, 22.19 = *17.20*


----------



## Shortey (Jan 12, 2011)

2x2: 2.37, 2.95, 2.95, 3.17, 3.03 = 2.98
3x3: 11.02, 9.16, 9.50, 9.87, 14.18 = 10.13 POP on the last one 
4x4: 53.62, 54.36, 49.64, 47.66, 58.70 = 52.54 Maru 
5x5: 1:35.46, 1:34.21, 1:30.85, 1:19.65, 1:34.24 = 1:33.10 PB single 
6x6: 3:35.66, 3:28.12, 3:29.09, 3:29.10, 3:41.20 = dunno what the average is
7x7: 6:32.13, 6:35.67, 5:46.35, 6:10.30, 6:03.64 = 6:15.36 3rd solve was epic
2x2 BLD: 8.21, 12.78+, DNF = 8.21 easy
3x3 BLD: DNF(2:30.79), DNF(2:55.29), DNF(2:57.08) = DNF argh
4x4 BLD: DNF(10.52.44) = DNF I didn't even try to memo the last half of the edges on the first solve. It was too hard. I ended up with 14 solves centers and no solved corners. (did a rotation in the middle of the execution of the centers)
3x3 OH: 15.84, 14.83, 17.43, 14.53, 21.72 = 16.03
3x3 WF: 2:52.66, 2:45.78, 2:34.25, 2:42.50, 2:41.00 = 2:43.09
3x3 MTS: 57.17, 1:01.37, 1:09.16, 1:09.81, 53.95 = 1:02.56 wtf
2-4 relay: 1:00.78
2-5 relay: 2:48.86
Clock: 12.21, 10.36, 8.80, 11.06, 11.91 = 11.11
Megaminx: 1:55.58, 2:17.91, 1:38.80, 2:05.31, 1:59.81 = 2:00.13
Pyraminx: 6.78, 5.69, 6.18, 5.00, 9.86 = 6.22
Square-1: 29.63, 23.65, 20.21, 28.61, 27.93 = 26.73
Skewb: 15.83, 28.15, 18.96, 11.33, DNF = 20.98

3x3 FMC: 42


Spoiler



Scramble: U B2 L B2 D L D2 L F2 L2 R' D2 B' R' F' D L2

2x2: FU'B2U'D2R'U
2x2x3: D2B'LBUBD'B'U'
F2L: D'F'LDL'R'D2R2F'R'F 
LL: z2FU2F2U'F2U'F2U2LF'R2FL'F'R2F2
1 move cancels


----------



## Laura O (Jan 12, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (22.58), 20.30, 22.15, 20.55, (18.18) = 21.00
*Clock*: 8.59, 7.52, 7.46, 6.16, 8.09 = 7.69


----------



## Diniz (Jan 12, 2011)

*3x3 OH:* 21.47, 22.49, (19.61), (24.97), 20.74 = 21.57


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jan 12, 2011)

*2x2x2* : 6.15 , (6.25) , (5.05) , 5.05 , 5.41 = 5.54 
*3x3x3* : 14.47 , 18.44 , 16.00 , 16.41 , 16.38 = 16.26
*4x4x4* : 58.52 , (1:07.16) , (48.16) , 52.41 , 53.30 = 54.74 
*5x5x5* : (2:34.93) , 2:26.00 , (2:01.05) , 2:12.81 , 2:09.38 =2:16.06
*6x6x6* : 3:59.18 , 4:21.97 , 4:03.86 , 4:23.83 , DNS = 
*7x7x7* :
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* : 39.11 , 27.55 , DNF = 27.55 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* : DNF , DNF , 3:22.15 = 3:22.15 
*3x3x3 One Handed* : 52.03 , (37.27) , (53.65) , 50.81, 47.36 = 50.07
*3x3x3 With Feet* :
*3x3x3 Match the scramble* :
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* :
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* : 1:28.50 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 3:34.40 
*Magic* : (2.34) , 1.63 , 1.61 , 1.52 , (1.38) = 1.59
*Clock* :
*MegaMinx* : 
*PyraMinx* : 16.75 , 14.53 , (21.83) , 18.02 , (13.06) = 16.43


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 12, 2011)

pierrotlenageur said:


> *3x3x3 Blindfolded* NF , DNF , 3:22.15 = 3:22.15


 
LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## jeffreymenke (Jan 13, 2011)

*2x2* : 9.34, (8.77), 17.63, (19.13), 13.42 = 13.66
*3x3* : 33.37, (58.94), 38.07, 44.91, (24.81) = 40.02
*4x4* ; (03:27.72), 02:52.65, (02:16.49), 03:02.97, 02:54.15 = 2:54.80


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 13, 2011)

*3x3:* 51.64	41.74	36.71	52.43	72.90 = *48.60* Not getting better....

*2x2BLD:* 28.13	36.29	dnf = *28.13*
*3x3BLD:	*dnf	2:53.18	1:47.13	= *1:47.13* ok
*4x4BLD:	*dnf	dnf	dnf	= *DNF* Sad
*5x5BLD:	*dnf	14:53.51	dnf	= *14:53.51* WOW, new PB Memo ca 8:20 
First was 2 centers off. The last was even faster (14:10) but not good at all.
*6x6BLD:* dnf (41:19) = *DNF* 3 x-corners & 2 obliques
*7x7BLD:* dnf (71:57) = *DNF* Bad attempt (but fast)
*Multi:	5/10 = 0* 59:33, bad attempt too, I will quit trying to make 10 for a while (I think).


----------



## Norbi (Jan 13, 2011)

*3x3 MultiBlind:*9:11.52 1/2 
I didn't memorized the edge orientation at the second cube.
Sorry for my english.


----------



## Isbit (Jan 13, 2011)

*4x4 BLD:* DNF [13:42], 11:21 [5:30-ish]
first one had slow memo due to a noisy environment, but only three edges off which i forgot to memo. The second one also had really slow memo due to two memorisation errors. I was pretty sure I failed the execution somehow, so I was a bit surprised when I saw that I'd solved it.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 13, 2011)

fmc: D' R U R' U B U2 B' U R' U' R U' B U' B' F R2 D B D' L' D' L2 U2 R' D U (*28*)

NISS solve:
pre-scramble moves on normal scramble (found on inverse scramble giving F2L-1): [F R2 D B D' L' D' L2 U2 R' D U ] - 12
F2L: D' R U R' (4+12)
LL: U B U2 B' U R' U' R U' B U' B' (16 + 12)
pre-scrmable correction: F R2 D B D' L' D' L2 U2 R' D U (28)

longest prescramble I ever used, didn't know 12-move pre-scramble could help for a sub-30 solution

Gus


----------



## jzengg (Jan 13, 2011)

3x3 
(18.89), (11.00), 15.65, 12.79, 11.14
Mean: 13.19
SD: 3.01


----------



## Julian (Jan 14, 2011)

*2x2:* 9.14, 10.53, 6.32, 8.27+, 4.24 = 7.91
*3x3:* 28.30, 31.67, 26.69, 29.67, 31.48 = 29.82 :/
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:55.35, 2:54.46 = 2:24.90 (third solve my dad called me )
*3x3 BLD:* 6:21.00, DNF, DNF = 6:21.00 (solved, mess, 2 corners twisted)
*Pyraminx:* 20.26, 27.94, 19.92, 10.17, 13.68 = 17.96 :/
*Square-1:* 1:45.55, 2:43.27, 1:59.85, 1:53.31, 1:37.80 = 1:52.90 (PB NL single and Ao5 :])


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2011)

guusrs said:


> fmc: D' R U R' U B U2 B' U R' U' R U' B U' B' F R2 D B D' L' D' L2 U2 R' D U (*28*)
> 
> NISS solve:
> pre-scramble moves on normal scramble (found on inverse scramble giving F2L-1): [F R2 D B D' L' D' L2 U2 R' D U ] - 12
> ...


 
I remember Chris (Hardwick) once (weekly comp, about 3 years back) had a VERY long series of pre-moves as well. I always wondered if you read about that when you "came up" with NISS


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 14, 2011)

*Who am I to question the definition of Pre-moves and NISS with Guus???*

But should we really still call this pre-moves?
As you mention you actually started with the inverse scramble to build the F2L-1
Then switched back to normal scramble making this an "INSS" if you like.
Otherwise we could call a full solution based on a reverse scramble one big string of pre-moves instead of an actual solution.

I like the term pre-move more for the situation as in Irontwigs solution earlier in this thread; you run into a nice pseudo-blockand then go back to apply the "un-pseudo" moves as pre-scramble. Even though in this specific case Irontwig did not write them down as actual pre-moves.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 14, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I remember Chris (Hardwick) once (weekly comp, about 3 years back) had a VERY long series of pre-moves as well. I always wondered if you read about that when you "came up" with NISS



Hi Arnaud
No, I didn't.
I wonder how Chris came up with these pre-moves. I will search for his solution.....
Gus


----------



## guusrs (Jan 14, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> *Who am I to question the definition of Pre-moves and NISS with Guus???*
> 
> But should we really still call this pre-moves?
> As you mention you actually started with the inverse scramble to build the F2L-1
> ...


 
Is this a question? If so, I didn't understand. 
My opinion is that NISS always deals with pre-moves but using pre-moves doesn't mean you use NISS.

Gus


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 14, 2011)

guusrs said:


> My opinion is that NISS always deals with pre-moves but using pre-moves doesn't mean you use NISS.
> 
> Gus



Yes, that is a very true statement.

Perhaps I am just making things too complicated.
What I was trying to say
If you had not mentioned that you found the premoves via ( inverse scramble upto F2L-1) I would have assumed:
- that you made some sort of pseudo-block
- went back and applied pre-moves to make it a regular block
- continued from there.

But actually you started with the inverse scramble and applied the NISS technique.

In posting my (few) NISS solves on here I did not refer to the moves found via NISS as "premoves" as I did not really think about these as being pre-moves.
But in fact they are, as you put it very well in your post.

I just got a little confused by the use of the term "pre-moves". 

LOL at how difficult some things are to put down in writing...
But all is clear now, I really should think of the Switches in NISS as generators of pre-moves.


----------



## Attila (Jan 14, 2011)

FMC: (28)

D2L’UL2D’L2U2B2U’B2RBL’F’UBF’L’F’D’LUD’B’UB2U2D’ 
D2L’UL2D’L2U2B2U’B2RB (12) all corners, and 4 edges,
L’F’UBF’L’F’ (7/19) more 2 edges,
D’LUD’B’UB2U2D’ (9/28) 6E4C.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 14, 2011)

3x3: 29.80

A bit late but I wanted to get some results in. It didn't go well.

Pop and DNF on the last solve meant that I had a counting 38 (from screwing up PLL horribly, G-perms hate me).

25.09, 38.19, 24.75, 26.12, DNF


----------



## Shortey (Jan 14, 2011)

You have to submit the individual times aswell.


----------



## @uguste (Jan 14, 2011)

Pretty good week 

2x2x2 : (5.19), 5.46, 5.53, 5.53, (5.71) = *5.51* lol
3x3x3 : (16.79), 12.83, 16.40, 13.49, (9.45) = *14.24* best time ever 
4x4x4 : (1:08.08), (1:28.55), 1:09.55, 1:11.17, 1:09.39 = *1:10.04* good for my mini QJ
5x5x5 : 2:35.77, (2:20.84), 2:41.53, 2:39.07, (2:58.26) = *2:38.79* pops 
234 : *1:42.66* messed up 2x2 and 3x3 
2345 : *4:56.25* Could have been 4:15, but my 5x5x5 popped on LL 
3x3x3 OH : 25.49, (20.58), (44.66), 29.79, 26.01 = *27.10* cool
2x2x2 BLD : DNF, 52.20, DNF = *51.20*
3x3x3 BLD : DNF, 3:06.65, DNF = *3:06.65*
multi : *0/2* in 8:29.47
pyraminx : 13.28, 10.40, (17.17+), (8.14), 8.95 = *10.88* consistent 
square-1 : 31.98, 30.67, (27.76), (1:11.51), 37.64 = *33.43*
megaminx : (2:32.26), 2:41.33, (3:02.40), 2:41.36, 2:44.18 = *2:42.29*
magic :
master magic :

FMC : *DNF*
Too many starts, but I didn' find any good finish.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2011)

guusrs said:


> Hi Arnaud
> No, I didn't.
> I wonder how Chris came up with these pre-moves. I will search for his solution.....
> Gus


 
I concatenated them. I was trying to build the shortest possible pseudo-F2L that I could. The quickest way I could see to build any pseudo block I did by using a pre-move. Then any continuation of any pseudo block onto that block I added a 2nd premove to the first, etc. If I remember correctly I had done 3 or 4 steps of this until I had a full F2L minus one pair, but it was with a bad continuation. Had I known about NISS at the time I would have tried to NISS that block and see if I could continue better on the inverse scramble 

Guus, your NISS approach has completely changed the way I do FMC btw, absolutely brilliant stuff! I swear by it for how I do FMC now!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF 1:36.21 2:06.98
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF DNF DNF

Didn't do anything else because I got really sick this week. Will hopefully accomplish more next week.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 14, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (5.74), (11.43), 8.71, 6.94, 6.37, = *7.34 *cube: Lanlan 
*3x3x3:* 20.41, 16.83, (22.67), 18.03, (14.06) = *18.42 *cube: DaYan III Lingyun 
*4x4x4:* 1.40.22, 1:38.73, 1:43.38, (1:25.15), (1:58.44) = *1:40.78* cube: QJ 
*3x3 OH:* (51.73), 43.54, 41.37, (34.73), 42.67 = *42.53 *cube: DaYan III Lingyun 
*Magic:* 1.71, 1.70, (1.63),( 2.34), 1.98 = *1.80* cube: lingao 
*Master magic:* (15.24), 13.01, 12.68, (1.30), 11.60 = *12.43* cube: Lingao :confused:
*Clock:* (1:16.33), 56.44, 1:15.82, 53.96, (49.28) = *1:02.07* cube: Lingao C: I got this an hour ago, hope to get better :confused:
*Megaminx:* 2:52.22, 2:24.64, 2:47.00, (2:20.18), (3.02.07) = *2:41.29 *cube: Mf8 C- woot got it this morning  :tu
*Pyraminx:*19.50, 18.72, (13.90), 15.59, (20.84) = *17.94 *cube: QJ 
*Square-1:* (37.07), (1:43.52), 55.90, 1:01.34, 58.16 *= 58.46* cube: Mf8 
*Skewb:* 27.13, 52.56, 27.80, (55.69), (15.96) = *35.83* cube: lanlan :confused:


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I remember Chris (Hardwick) once (weekly comp, about 3 years back) had a VERY long series of pre-moves as well. I always wondered if you read about that when you "came up" with NISS


 
Here was that post. It was for weekly competition #42 in 2007.


----------



## scillage (Jan 14, 2011)

2-3-4 relay - 3:45.02
2x2 - (15.79), 20.44, 17.59, (26.25), 19.58 = 19.20
3x3 - 35.42, (32.06), (44.99), 42.44, 44.25 = 40.70
4x4 - (3:04.81), 2:56.87, 2:55.21, 2:46.87, (2:21.63) = 2:52.98

Didn't have time to do any others


----------



## Blablabla (Jan 15, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (5.62), (9.59), 6.81, 6.92, 7.34 = 7.02
*3x3x3*: (32.03), (21.14), 28.88, 25.83, 26.20 = 26.97
Pretty bad.
*4x4x4*: 2:20.34, 2:42.77, 2:25.33, (2:07.52), DNF = 2:29.48
Pop.
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:17.53, DNF = 1:17.53
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, 5:40.48, DNF
Pff. I should practice more.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 15, 2011)

Results: congratulations Simon! 

*2x2x2*(45)

 2.12 Ville Seppänen
 2.33 SimonWestlund
 2.98 Shortey
 3.29 Yes, We Can!
 3.32 HaraldS
 3.50 AnsonL
 3.57 cuberkid10
 3.99 Puzzle
 4.09 Evan Liu
 4.28 Reinier Schippers
 4.36 KboyForeverB
 4.50 CuberosDeRubik
 4.57 04mucklowd
 4.63 Baian Liu
 4.85 Elliot
 4.88 AJ Blair
 5.16 Tim Reynolds
 5.26 KryuzbanDmitry
 5.34 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5.43 (X) 
 5.51 @uguste
 5.54 pierrotlenageur
 5.55 hkne95
 5.73 'rio
 6.07 Inf3rn0
 6.33 Fire Cuber
 6.39 mande
 6.75 Zane_C
 6.82 Lid
 6.86 clincr
 7.02 Blablabla
 7.34 Jaysammey777
 7.52 AvidCuber
 7.91 Julian
 8.08 masteranders1
 8.11 AvGalen
 8.64 Mike Hughey
 9.64 da25centz
 9.78 Norbi
 9.92 HelpCube
 10.54 MichaelErskine
 11.16 flan
 13.28 MaeLSTRoM
 15.04 jeffreymenke
 19.20 scillage
*3x3x3 *(52)

 9.82 SimonWestlund
 10.13 Shortey
 10.27 AnsonL
 10.37 Ville Seppänen
 11.14 Yes, We Can!
 11.33 Hyprul 9-ty2
 11.35 nlCuber22
 13.46 theanonymouscuber
 13.95 Puzzle
 14.16 Odder
 14.24 @uguste
 14.30 Evan Liu
 14.31 KboyForeverB
 14.55 Tim Reynolds
 14.71 (X) 
 14.97 'rio
 15.42 Zane_C
 15.46 CuberosDeRubik
 15.62 Reinier Schippers
 15.86 Fire Cuber
 16.26 pierrotlenageur
 16.99 cuberkid10
 17.07 KryuzbanDmitry
 18.42 Jaysammey777
 18.48 AvidCuber
 18.63 Keroma12
 18.65 mande
 18.82 04mucklowd
 19.26 Xishem
 19.64 hkne95
 20.00 AJ Blair
 20.75 HelpCube
 21.00 larf
 21.16 sepehr
 21.18 okayama
 21.30 masteranders1
 21.59 Baian Liu
 23.42 Norbi
 23.47 Lid
 23.61 AvGalen
 23.84 Mike Hughey
 26.97 Blablabla
 28.72 celli
 28.77 da25centz
 29.82 Julian
 35.05 MichaelErskine
 40.70 scillage
 43.97 Seirup
 45.40 jeffreymenke
 48.60 MatsBergsten
 54.90 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF HaraldS
*4x4x4*(32)

 45.69 Hyprul 9-ty2
 46.97 SimonWestlund
 48.16 Yes, We Can!
 52.46 AnsonL
 52.54 Shortey
 54.74 pierrotlenageur
 1:00.99 Ville Seppänen
 1:02.27 KboyForeverB
 1:04.07 Evan Liu
 1:07.76 Reinier Schippers
 1:10.04 @uguste
 1:13.98 (X) 
 1:20.64 Fire Cuber
 1:21.83 Lid
 1:24.21 AvGalen
 1:24.81 Zane_C
 1:29.76 'rio
 1:29.92 Tim Reynolds
 1:31.60 Mike Hughey
 1:33.04 masteranders1
 1:33.41 AJ Blair
 1:36.79 Keroma12
 1:39.47 hkne95
 1:40.78 Jaysammey777
 1:49.71 AvidCuber
 2:15.53 HelpCube
 2:26.10 MichaelErskine
 2:29.48 Blablabla
 2:52.98 scillage
 2:56.59 jeffreymenke
 3:05.24 da25centz
 3:45.53 MaeLSTRoM
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:29.51 Yes, We Can!
 1:30.29 SimonWestlund
 1:33.10 Shortey
 1:36.38 Ville Seppänen
 1:39.90 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:41.53 AnsonL
 2:00.40 Tim Reynolds
 2:03.59 AvGalen
 2:16.06 pierrotlenageur
 2:23.06 KboyForeverB
 2:24.67 Keroma12
 2:33.10 (X) 
 2:38.79 @uguste
 2:39.31 Mike Hughey
 2:44.41 AJ Blair
 2:45.77 Evan Liu
 2:47.87 Lid
 3:07.18 Zane_C
 3:24.57 masteranders1
 5:48.16 da25centz
 7:25.86 MaeLSTRoM
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:50.92 SimonWestlund
 3:31.28 Shortey
 4:00.75 Keroma12
 4:08.33 AvGalen
 4:16.55 pierrotlenageur
 4:32.24 Tim Reynolds
 5:08.91 Mike Hughey
 7:53.35 MichaelErskine
 9:15.66 masteranders1
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:42.50 SimonWestlund
 5:37.95 Ville Seppänen
 6:15.36 Shortey
 6:19.49 AvGalen
 6:55.20 Tim Reynolds
 7:47.33 Mike Hughey
11:01.38 MichaelErskine
16:51.53 masteranders1
*3x3 one handed*(34)

 15.78 AnsonL
 16.03 Shortey
 18.31 Yes, We Can!
 18.56 SimonWestlund
 19.64 MAHTI-ANSSI
 19.98 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.14 Elliot
 20.45 HaraldS
 21.57 Diniz
 23.17 Ville Seppänen
 26.37 (X) 
 27.10 @uguste
 27.83 Puzzle
 28.65 Zane_C
 32.01 Lid
 33.75 Tim Reynolds
 34.65 Evan Liu
 34.90 mande
 35.58 AvGalen
 35.72 cuberkid10
 36.22 'rio
 36.23 CuberosDeRubik
 39.06 AJ Blair
 41.54 KboyForeverB
 41.62 Xishem
 42.53 Jaysammey777
 45.46 Mike Hughey
 50.07 pierrotlenageur
 52.50 Keroma12
 55.41 hkne95
 57.16 HelpCube
 1:16.42 da25centz
 1:23.36 MichaelErskine
 1:31.68 masteranders1
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:37.01 Henrik
 1:44.47 SimonWestlund
 2:04.37 Mike Hughey
 2:16.10 KryuzbanDmitry
 2:43.09 Shortey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(22)

 6.73 SimonWestlund
 8.21 Shortey
 8.78 Ville Seppänen
 14.25 aronpm
 14.82 Evan Liu
 14.87 Baian Liu
 20.29 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.53 Zane_C
 26.24 Yes, We Can!
 26.97 Tim Reynolds
 27.28 Mike Hughey
 27.55 pierrotlenageur
 28.13 MatsBergsten
 40.95 okayama
 52.20 @uguste
 56.71 Keroma12
 57.93 AvGalen
 1:13.03 Lid
 1:17.53 Blablabla
 1:33.44 Norbi
 1:36.45 (X) 
 1:55.35 Julian
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(24)

 34.18 Ville Seppänen
 40.91 aronpm
 1:05.14 Yes, We Can!
 1:19.39 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:21.25 SimonWestlund
 1:26.23 Zane_C
 1:35.72 Mike Hughey
 1:36.21 cmhardw
 1:47.13 MatsBergsten
 1:57.97 Reinier Schippers
 2:30.97 Tim Reynolds
 2:55.30 okayama
 3:06.65 @uguste
 3:22.15 pierrotlenageur
 3:29.02 CharlesOBlack
 4:12.55 hkne95
 5:02.22 Norbi
 5:10.46 AvGalen
 5:40.48 Blablabla
 6:21.00 Julian
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF Shortey
 DNF (X) 
 DNF Baian Liu
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(12)

 3:52.27 aronpm
 4:06.60 Ville Seppänen
 7:08.67 SimonWestlund
 8:02.21 Mike Hughey
11:21.00 Isbit
15:34.41 okayama
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Shortey
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF Zane_C
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(9)

14:53.51 MatsBergsten
16:50.86 Mike Hughey
19:29.52 SimonWestlund
19:54.58 Zane_C
 DNF okayama
 DNF Ville Seppänen
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF aronpm
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Tim Reynolds
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Zane_C
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

14/15 (53:13)  kinch2002
10/13 (35:08)  aronpm
7/9 (40:21)  Mike Hughey
5/6 (35:08)  SimonWestlund
5/6 (47:06)  Yes, We Can!
10/16 (56:50)  Zane_C
3/3 (21:30)  Keroma12
3/4 (25:28)  okayama
5/8 (54:15)  Tim Reynolds
1/2 ( 9:11)  Norbi
5/10 (59:33)  MatsBergsten
0/2 ( 8:29)  @uguste
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 54.01 SimonWestlund
 59.05 AvGalen
 1:02.57 Shortey
 1:18.11 Tim Reynolds
 1:26.93 Mike Hughey
 2:47.57 da25centz
*2-3-4 Relay*(22)

 1:00.78 Shortey
 1:01.99 AnsonL
 1:08.66 SimonWestlund
 1:14.95 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:23.68 Evan Liu
 1:26.68 cuberkid10
 1:28.50 pierrotlenageur
 1:30.86 (X) 
 1:42.66 @uguste
 1:44.58 AvGalen
 1:44.78 Tim Reynolds
 2:04.86 Lid
 2:05.05 masteranders1
 2:08.14 CuberosDeRubik
 2:16.58 Zane_C
 2:19.07 AvidCuber
 2:25.11 hkne95
 2:32.93 HelpCube
 2:34.31 Mike Hughey
 3:45.02 scillage
 3:48.00 da25centz
 5:08.46 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:40.36 SimonWestlund
 2:48.86 Shortey
 3:00.03 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:30.21 AvGalen
 3:34.40 pierrotlenageur
 4:00.71 Tim Reynolds
 4:29.11 Evan Liu
 4:32.11 Keroma12
 4:42.61 Zane_C
 4:42.99 (X) 
 4:50.72 Mike Hughey
 4:53.82 Lid
 4:56.25 @uguste
 5:34.15 masteranders1
 9:03.76 da25centz
11:59.17 MaeLSTRoM
*Magic*(12)

 1.13 KboyForeverB
 1.27 Evan Liu
 1.34 Lid
 1.40 SimonWestlund
 1.41 Tim Reynolds
 1.55 cuberkid10
 1.59 pierrotlenageur
 1.80 Jaysammey777
 4.36 AvGalen
 5.20 da25centz
 7.56 ThePCKid
 11.56 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.93 Lid
 2.97 Evan Liu
 3.27 KryuzbanDmitry
 3.75 Mike Hughey
 3.91 SimonWestlund
 4.60 Tim Reynolds
 4.95 AvGalen
 4.96 KboyForeverB
 12.43 Jaysammey777
*Skewb*(7)

 17.21 Mike Hughey
 18.09 Alcuber
 18.23 Tim Reynolds
 20.98 Shortey
 23.72 Keroma12
 35.83 Jaysammey777
 1:16.62 da25centz
*Clock*(16)

 7.69 larf
 9.98 SimonWestlund
 10.71 Lid
 11.11 Shortey
 11.20 KryuzbanDmitry
 11.79 Tim Reynolds
 14.29 Evan Liu
 15.94 Baian Liu
 15.96 Hyprul 9-ty2
 17.08 KboyForeverB
 17.70 AvGalen
 17.78 Mike Hughey
 19.22 AJ Blair
 20.78 AvidCuber
 31.17 Zane_C
 1:02.07 Jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(27)

 3.64 Odder
 4.41 SimonWestlund
 4.59 Puzzle
 5.02 KryuzbanDmitry
 6.22 Shortey
 7.26 Baian Liu
 7.66 Yes, We Can!
 8.14 Ville Seppänen
 8.30 cuberkid10
 8.50 Inf3rn0
 8.86 Evan Liu
 8.89 KboyForeverB
 10.22 Tim Reynolds
 10.50 Keroma12
 10.85 Lid
 10.88 @uguste
 11.61 Zane_C
 12.14 AJ Blair
 12.35 'rio
 12.51 (X) 
 12.69 AvGalen
 14.70 MichaelErskine
 14.75 Mike Hughey
 16.43 pierrotlenageur
 16.54 da25centz
 17.94 Jaysammey777
 17.95 Julian
*Megaminx*(16)

 58.47 SimonWestlund
 1:29.04 (X) 
 2:00.23 Shortey
 2:10.80 Ville Seppänen
 2:13.97 Lid
 2:17.25 AJ Blair
 2:22.42 Tim Reynolds
 2:41.29 Jaysammey777
 2:42.29 @uguste
 2:43.61 AvGalen
 3:04.55 Mike Hughey
 4:11.18 hkne95
 4:11.25 da25centz
 4:19.86 masteranders1
 4:20.55 MaeLSTRoM
 5:36.10 MichaelErskine
*Square-1*(14)

 19.05 SimonWestlund
 22.11 Lid
 26.73 Shortey
 30.64 Ville Seppänen
 33.43 @uguste
 38.91 Mike Hughey
 39.27 AJ Blair
 43.13 Evan Liu
 50.84 Tim Reynolds
 58.47 Jaysammey777
 58.55 AvGalen
 1:16.92 KboyForeverB
 1:52.90 Julian
 2:02.91 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

28 Attila
28 guusrs
31 okayama
31 irontwig
34 Kenneth
36 SimonWestlund
36 Tim Reynolds
40 Mike Hughey
40 Cubenovice
42 Shortey
50 (X) 
61 da25centz
DNF  @uguste

*Contest results*

509 SimonWestlund
405 Shortey
371 Tim Reynolds
329 Ville Seppänen
314 Mike Hughey
299 Yes, We Can!
273 Zane_C
263 Hyprul 9-ty2
261 Evan Liu
249 @uguste
219 AvGalen
217  (X) 
210 AnsonL
208 pierrotlenageur
207 Lid
191 KboyForeverB
147 Keroma12
146 AJ Blair
142 cuberkid10
140 Puzzle
122 Reinier Schippers
119 aronpm
117 KryuzbanDmitry
117 MatsBergsten
114 Baian Liu
114 Jaysammey777
113 'rio
105 hkne95
103 masteranders1
103 okayama
102 CuberosDeRubik
87 da25centz
82 Fire Cuber
78 HaraldS
75 Odder
72 AvidCuber
71 mande
65 Elliot
63 04mucklowd
63 MichaelErskine
58 HelpCube
58 Blablabla
56 Norbi
49 nlCuber22
48 theanonymouscuber
48 Julian
45 kinch2002
43 Inf3rn0
41 Xishem
41 larf
39 MaeLSTRoM
34 MAHTI-ANSSI
30 Diniz
30 cmhardw
25 scillage
23 guusrs
23 Attila
22 sepehr
21 irontwig
19 Kenneth
18 clincr
18 jeffreymenke
16 Cubenovice
15 CharlesOBlack
15 Isbit
13 celli
9 Henrik
8 Seirup
7 Alcuber
6 flan
3 ThePCKid


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 15, 2011)

jeffreymenke said:


> *2x2* : 9.34, (8.77), 17.63, (19.13), 13.42 = 13.66
> *3x3* : 33.37, (58.94), 38.07, 44.91, (24.81) = 40.02
> *4x4* ; (03:27.72), 02:52.65, (02:16.49), 03:02.97, 02:54.15 = 2:54.80


 
You already posted solves for this week for 2x2 and 3x3. I use the first ones.
You are only allowed one try for each scramble/event.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry, I wasn't at my computer last night, any chance my results could be added?

*3x3x3*: 20.68, 17.25, 17.97, (14.69), (21.84) = *18.63*
*6x6x6*: 3:58.23, (4:07.30), 4:05.32, (3:57.86), 3:58.70 = *4:00.75*
*2x2x2 BLD*: 56.71, 58.33, DNF(48.59) = *56.71*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(gave up), DNF(3:29.63), DNF(4:54.81) = *DNF* 
first was a fail, next 2 had the same 2 edges flipped...
*Multi-BLD*: *3/3 in 21:30.84*

*4x4x4*: (1:31.31), 1:33.15, (1:39.29), 1:39.04, 1:38.17 = *1:36.79*
*5x5x5*: 2:20.39, (2:18.15), 2:25.23, 2:28.40, 2:29.53) = *2:24.67*
*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*: *4:32.11*
*Pyraminx*: 10.07, (10.95), 10.58, 10.86, (7.94) = *10.50*
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:08.85), 57.53, 52.67, (45.93), 47.31 = *52.50*
*Skewb*: (19.61), 27.20, (27.68), 20.38, 23.58 = *23.72*


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 16, 2011)

Mats, nog för att Viktor är en jäkel på 4-BLD men sub 5 gör han inte :/

Nått blev fel...

----------------------------------------------



MatsBergsten said:


> *2x2x2*(45)
> 
> 2.12 Ville Seppänen
> 2.33 SimonWestlund
> 2.98 Shortey


 
These three guys will meet next weekend in Helsinki :O


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jan 16, 2011)

[/LIST]
*Magic*(11)

 1.27 Evan Liu
 1.34 Lid
 1.40 SimonWestlund
 1.41 Tim Reynolds
 1.55 cuberkid10
 1.59 pierrotlenageur
 1.80 Jaysammey777
 4.36 AvGalen
 5.20 da25centz
 7.56 ThePCKid
 11.56 Mike Hughey

Sorry but, where are my magic results?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 17, 2011)

KboyForeverB said:


> Sorry but, where are my magic results?



Please name the event Magic next time (or anything that starts with MA).
The result program did not understand Mgc .

@Keroma, will do in a minute...

@Kenneth, thanks, as Isbit did not add a third solve (or DNS) the program looked for
it on the next line and so on till it found the time of the post a couple of lines further down .


----------

